# Mineralize Skinfinish/Natural - How to use?



## GertiL (Feb 24, 2008)

Is MSF a powder to apply after foundation, or instead of foundation?

I tend to get a shiny face and love MAC blot powder for this. 

I also have visible pores and asked the MA yesterday whether prep & prime would minimize pores, he said that MSF camouflages pores and evens out skintone more. Didn't buy it b/c I was not sure if MSF is the product I'm looking for.

Any advice is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 24, 2008)

i use it over my foundation to set my make up , it gives a soft glowy finish, not shiny but not super matt x


----------



## Susanne (Feb 24, 2008)

I use it over my foundation, too. 
If you choose the color of your foundation, the MSF Natural will fix it. If you use a darker shade, you can use the MSF Natural as a bronzing powder or to shape your face contour.

By the way, I love normal MSF using as a blush.


----------



## frocher (Feb 24, 2008)

.........


----------



## iluvmac (Feb 24, 2008)

I use it to set my SFF, it's perfect. I apply it with my 182 kabuki brush.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 24, 2008)

I use it alone over tinted moisturizer, and I sometimes uses just over concealer. I use a kabuki brush to buff it on. It's my HG product.


----------



## revinn (Feb 24, 2008)

I use it after my foundation. I swirl my kabuki brush in it, spray with Fix+, and buff it in.


----------



## GertiL (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_I use it after my foundation. I swirl my kabuki brush in it, spray with Fix+, and buff it in._

 
Do you spray on the brush or on your face?


----------



## Torias22 (Feb 24, 2008)

I also use it to set my foundation I used studio fix fluid in nc44 and satin mineralized finish in 45( my summer color) . I just brush it on lightly and then buff or blend it in to the foundation. I have tried using alone with just moisturizer but i don't like the coverage it just makes me look pale. I love the msf in warmed i use it as a bronzer and blush and have also used it as eyeshadow for a more natural bronze look.


----------

